# kajukenbo



## timmy2060 (Jun 15, 2007)

has anyone taken kajukenbo, and if so, how was your experence with this style?


----------



## masherdong (Jun 15, 2007)

I loved it!!  Unfortunately, there isnt any instructors in my area that teaches it.  You will enjoy it!


----------



## timmy2060 (Jun 15, 2007)

well i have 2 in my area but so far its alot of fun


----------



## searcher (Jun 15, 2007)

I have exposure to it, but have not studied it.   I have one BB that was an instructor in his hometown, but when he moved with his job he had to stop.   I was fortunate enough to have him as a student.    He has great basics and his SD is pretty good, but he does not spar very well.    At his previous school he had little opportunity to spar with very much contact.   He is getting better, but when the pressure is on he slips back into a crappy fighter.    

Please understand that I am not summing up the style from this one guy.    I have fought with some very skilled Kajukenbo fighters.


----------



## MJS (Jun 15, 2007)

timmy2060 said:


> has anyone taken kajukenbo, and if so, how was your experence with this style?


 

If you haven't already, check out the Kajukenbo section that we have on this forum.  There are some good threads as well as a number of video clips that have been posted.  

We have a few Kaju members on the forum as well.  John Bishop, a Senior Mod here, has been training in Kaju for quite some time, and I'm sure would be happy to answer any questions.

Mike


----------



## Yeti (Jun 16, 2007)

MJS said:


> If you haven't already, check out the Kajukenbo section that we have on this forum. There are some good threads as well as a number of video clips that have been posted.
> 
> We have a few Kaju members on the forum as well. John Bishop, a Senior Mod here, has been training in Kaju for quite some time, and I'm sure would be happy to answer any questions.
> 
> Mike


 
You beat me to it Mike. Good advice.


----------



## masherdong (Jun 16, 2007)

You can also go to kajukenbocafe.com as well to get more info.

Who is your instructor?


----------



## timmy2060 (Jun 21, 2007)

missie davisson


----------

